# Think of us!



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

:angels:

Its been a while since ive been on, fish have been the last thing on my mind. Ive been barely done water changes because I havent been here..so far only my ammonia has been spiking in the betta tanks, tetra tank is doing awesome though. 

My dad had a kidney transplant a month ago and developed a pretty serious infection, so serious they arent entirely sure the meds will fight it off...started off pretty rough but after sugery he seems to be getting a bit better. Its been a tough thanksgiving but we are glad we were able to spend it with him. Thanking my lucky stars everyday. Our family is extremely close and having either of my parents that scary sick is terrifying for us. Keep us in your thoughts! Seems the more people who are praying or thinking of us the better he seems to be getting. 

Thanks everyone! I miss driving you all nuts with my 100's of posts daily! Hopefully I will return to you all soon with good news. 

:angels:


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

best of luck with your dad dude, never been in a situation like that myself but its pretty rough what youre going through....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh no, that's terrible! Good luck! There must be some antibiotic that still works, and if not, then infections can still be fought. I sure hope that he turns out okay, and you too.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your dad. I'll say a prayer for your family!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

hope all goes well


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, its greatly appreciated!


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Dad passed away this morning </3


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh man in so sorry friendlyfishies


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

FF....my condolences to you and your family..it is most difficult for a girl to lose her "daddy"....that is always a very special bond between father and daughter...
Peace and Blessings...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this! Your in my prayers.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

........


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear, my condolences to friends and family.


----------

